
Following Google Trends, Le Pen would not enter second round of French election - soufron
https://medium.com/@soufron/when-looking-at-google-trends-marine-le-pen-would-not-enter-the-second-round-of-the-french-6a54c02e1426
======
flukus
Are there polls that limit their demographics to people that have a track
record of actually voting? I know they try to normalize for various
demographics, but I've never seen this one mentioned, possibly because I live
in a country with compulsory voting though.

